# Starting a Dubia colony



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

i am just trying to get my hands on some dubias so i can start a colony, but have a few questions.


Are Dubias ok in the dark, or do i need to keep them somewhere with abit of light?

What size containers will i be needing? (i am tempted to have 2 or 3 plastic boxes similar to: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41lBBnm22aL._SL500_AA280_.jpg - would these be secure enough to keep them in?)

What temperature will i want to be keeping them at? and what is the best way to achieve this?

Is it true that adult male dubias eat the very young? would it be worth me seperating them out as soon as possible after birth?


thankyou

Karl


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

this may help, Turkistan Roach Care and Breeding


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

see below



KarlW said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i am just trying to get my hands on some dubias so i can start a colony, but have a few questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Sharpstrain.

Thankyou for that. 

Now i will be buying the tanks and giving it a whirl.

I just need to find a colony (planning on having 3 or 4 fairly small ones, so that if i screw up on one, i dont lose a whole colony)

How mcuh space would you recommend for a fairly small (100 female, 10 male) colony?


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Can anyone also advise on how big/old they need to be to reproduce?

Ive seen a fair few on ebay that they say are 5-8mm, so they are tiny, but they cant give an age.


Thanks

Karl


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

recomend buying off foggy01.1983, if u ask him am sure he will sort u out a batch u'll need to breed ur own


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Amy,

Thanks for the advice.

Ive just done a search for 'foggy01.1983' and i cant find anyone.

Karl


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

they cant escape nd the males do not eat there babys nd 90 is a good temp or high 87 88 89 nd they eat well on dry cat food nd fish food also for water friut :2thumb:


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Callum,

Thanks for that.

Getting it to 85-90 is going to be fairly hard isnt it? most heatmats wont make it that hot, will they?


Karl


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

KarlW said:


> Hi Amy,
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> ...


 
wierd...i copied the name from a pm he sent me :/ let me find his thread 4 u


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/food-classifieds/383133-turkistan-roaches-sale-reduced-prices.html

thats his thread, hope u find what ur lookin 4


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks amy.

I appreciate it.

Do you use Dubias or Turkistans?

Karl


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

KarlW said:


> Thanks amy.
> 
> I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


 
im in the process of paying for turkistan roaches, but since paypal has been completley useless i havnt been able to get any yet.

heard turkistans are better than dubias to breed


----------

